# Copper cracker Forced Patina



## Gobbler Down (Jan 11, 2017)

Almost have a firing solution...just a few more tweaks.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jan 11, 2017)

*Second batch*

Almost........there.....


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jan 11, 2017)

*Skull Copper Cracker*

Turning out the skulls!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jan 11, 2017)

*Copper crackers with forced patina and clearcoat*

Future key fobs!!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jan 11, 2017)

*Copper Cracker*

The reverse of the cracker..


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 11, 2017)

I never seen a copper cracker before. 
Looking cool as always gobbler!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 11, 2017)

Those are cool.  Acid etching is always fun and sometimes frustrating for me!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 11, 2017)

love that first pic


----------



## tsharp (Jan 11, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 17, 2017)

Somebody been busy. Looking good there gobbler.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 17, 2017)

That patina makes it look like it's been at the bottom of the sea for a while.


----------

